# iGo Outland Oka is worthy. Hub drive with a Torque sensor. My review.



## Mitchbcool (Jan 3, 2018)

This bike really deserves some love; it's a great eFat bike for the price, $2799. The company must be really weak at marketing as there is no discussion here, on mtbr, or EMTB Forums. So Im going to do it for them.









Its one of the few eBikes with a hub drive motor(Bafang 500W) paired with a good torque sensor. In short, it feels very similar to a mid drive and its a blast to ride on the same trails I rode my old Ellsworth Epiphany; all dirt in hilly San Diego.

I bought this bike without any research on my first visit to an eBike shop here in San Diego. Being 62 I almost gave up mountain biking as a result of the natural increase in cautiousness that comes with age. I had some good friends buying Pedego type bikes and wanted to ride with them, but being a good intermediate mountain biker and having trails in my backyard I wanted a bike worthy on dirt since that would be the majority of my rides. The salesman sold me on the adding stability fat tires offer to older riders and I liked the looks of the bike. It fit me perfectly, I liked the way it felt, and the price was right to try my first eBike.

I now know that this bike is unusual with the hub motor and torque sensor, and alot of people think that all hub drive bikes are inferior. But to me, isn't it the cadence sensor that makes most hub drives unworthy mountain bikes? This bike comes with a 36 pulse bottom bracket torque sensor. I've only test rode a high end mid drive, and this bike feels similar to me. Besides being a fat bike it feels natural with assist to me; Im in control, there are no cadence sensor characteristics. My wife has a Aventon Pace and Ive messed with her settings. I was able to adjust her bikes' PAS levels down, the assist was ridiculas before I changed them. My bike is not similar to hers in any way.

Here is a link to the bike specs :









Outland - Oka


Through snow, sleet, sand or gravel – the OUTLAND OKA’s quick handling and unrivalled versatility makes every ride an adventure. There is no limit to where the OKA can take you. Clearance for up to 26 x 4.5 tires powerful 80nm rear hub motor.




igoelectric.com






The electronics:
-500W Bafang geared hub drive
-80 Nm torque
-Samsung 3500mah 48V 672 Wh battery
-Bafang Controller. 48V high power density sinewave. MOSFET based up to 70 amp
-iGo Connect App with customizable profile and performance settings

It has an "off road" mode with the 28mph setting. I never use it, Im not sure why they call it that. Its not legal the places I ride most.

The bike is well made, if you zoom in on the welds you'll see the quality. The stock components are just okay for harder mtn biking, but just fine for basic road and trail riding and it comes with a RST Renegade 120mm fork. The bike only comes "one size fits most" and the geometry is similar to the Norco Bigfoot VLT eFat size medium; I was happy to discover that since the Norco has such a good rep.

Since I decided to keep the bike Ive started doing upgrades, that's part of the fun right?! Here's what I've done..

First I removed the thottle, but I do carry it with me in my pack since I can hook it up if I break a chain or get bit by a snake or something. There are lots of rattle snakes here, but I digress.

I did experience the reported poor climbing ability of the hub drive on steeper hills. So I made a change; I switched the chain ring from the stock 44 to a 34 tooth and it climbs just fine now, and Im not that strong at climbing.

Other mods:
I ride in a rocky environment so I added Tannus Armor inserts. I love the way a fat tire bike feels especially on downhills. The stability and "float" definately makes me feel safer at speeds. Good thing because Im having so much fun my fear of getting hurt has taken a back seat to the thrill.

I added the PNC Coast suspension dropper post which adds some suspension to my rear.

Also, I couldnt resist replacing the RST fork with a Manitou Mastodon. I bought the 120ext Comp model and moved the travel to 140mm. With that and the 26 x 4 tire I figure I have a good 7" travel up front.

I also upgraded the brakes with high end 203mm rotors front and back plus a four piston caliper on back. I left the front the stock two piston. Finally, I replaced the stock pedals and grips. One thing I wasnt happy with is the stated weight of 57 lbs, which it turns out doesnt include the battery. My bike 70 lbs the way it sits now,

There's a good chance I will buy a high end mid drive dual suspension bike in the next few years, but for now I really like this bike and Im having a blast. I have a famous San Diego downhill trail just a five minute ride from my front door. Look up "E- Ticket Mission Trails" on You Tube; this bike flys down that hill and I now do laps! This bike is definately worthy as a mountain bike and therefore a more than capable hunting or commuter bike. There are accessories available such as racks.

If anyones interested in more pics let know, I'll post more. If more eBike makers paired a Torque sensor with their geared hub motor like iGo has, hub motored bikes wouldnt get such a bad rap. This bike works.

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Good shot, glad you’re enjoying your ebike. Seems like decent value, one size fits most is a little broad but cool if your a medium- large I recon. Would be a cool beach bike!


----------

